
Famous headlines, rewritten for Facebook's new clickbait policy - matt4077
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/08/famous-headlines-rewritten-to-comply-with-facebooks-new-policy/494603/?single_page=true
======
smt88
Ironically, I prefer many of the joke headlines, like the ISIS one. I'm often
irritated by the way 'intellectual' publications will bury the lede in non-
breaking stories. Tell me what I'm about to read, damn it!!

------
dekhn
I was really glad to see "Truman defeats Dewey".

